# first weekend



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The dry mode will help, but even just cracking a vent in the bathroom may provide help as well. If you run the propane heater this is fairly common too, if you run the ceramic heaters (with hook ups) you may see less.

Sounds like a great fall camping trip!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on the new 25rss! I have the same model ('04) and it's been great.

Moisture inside the RV is caused by all the stuff living humans do, including cooking, washing, showering, and mostly breathing. Even with the hot air furnace running, that moisture will be trapped inside if everything is closed up tight. I usually leave one window cracked open a little, even when it's cold out and the heat is on. The window behind the sofa works well and if your awning is open the one above the sink works well, too. If it's not raining, I will open a roof vent about an inch, too. I have tried the dry mode and I was not impressed. I don't think the heat will work while in dry mode, but I could be wrong. The fan in the A/C unit just runs all the time. When using the shower, open the ceiling vent and turn on the fan. Let it run for a few minutes after, and try to dry the tub and walls when you're done. Put the wet towels outside.

It sounds like a lot of work, but I have heard some horror stories about mold in RVs. Even when the TT is parked at home, the window is open a little. The only time it's closed up tight is when we're on the road.

Where was it snowing this weekend?

Steve


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Outbackers! action

The Dry mode on the AC works extremely well. Cracking a window or vet open is another great trick. I installed 2 Maxx Air Vents which allows you to keep the vents open and does not allow any rain to come in. There are inexpensive and very easy to install. They are alos great while towing. Fresh air can circulated while towing because the vents can remain open.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

z-family,

Glad you had a good first weekend!







We're getting ready for only our second one, coming up in two weeks. Really looking forward to it.

Mark


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

z-family,

We like to camp in the winter time, and have the same condensation problem as well. I've been thinking about maybe getting a small de-humidifier and just letting it run while we are camped (assuming I've got AC power, of course). Something along the lines of this:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...itchen&n=507846

(hope that link works, it's a Windchaser 65W dehumidifier)

I'm hoping that will help. I've used the "crack the vent" trick and it works pretty well. Although once it gets below freezing outside even a cracked vent can give you a pretty good drafty cold spot underneath.

Chet.


----------

